# Battle of the Atlantic Sunday.



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

The first Sunday of May is here again, and we pay homage to the veterans of that theatre of WWII that we now refer to as the Battle of the Atlantic. Corvettemen, destroyermen, merchant seamen, air force maritime and coastal patrol crews; all who gave themselves to keeping the goods flowing to the boys overseas.

Here in Halifax, verterans of the RCN, Merchant Navy, and RCAF will march to the Sailors Memorial joined by naval contingents, myself included. HMCS Sackville, the last Flower Class corvette in the world, will be offshore for the salute as she always is. A fitting tribute to the Allied sailors who left this port and others, bound for Great Britain loaded to the gunwales with supplies and war goods.

To those who served, and to those who still rest in the waters of the North Atlantic. 

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=history/secondwar/atlantic/60ann/040503hfx


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 30, 2005)

And this year with greater significance owing to the 60th anniversary of the end of the war.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 30, 2005)

Is it still possible to start up HMCS Sackville?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

Unfortunately no. She'll be towed into position. She's maintained by the civilian Canadian Naval Memorial Trust.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 30, 2005)

Ah, pity, you'll get someone to take some pics of the event ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm hoping to. My wife has commitments so she won't be there, but I'm hoping to get my father to.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's good to see that some people still remember the pivotal event in the middle of the sea, unfortunately not enough emphasis will be put on the contributions of the airmen flying from escort carriers and from coastal bases. Just take the efforts of Sqn Leader Bulloch- the only pilot to sink 2 U-Boots in one sortie


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

Would like to see the pics. I am sure that it is an honor to pay homage to those brave men.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

I for one _do_ consider it an honour.



mosquitoman said:


> ...unfortunately not enough emphasis will be put on the contributions of the airmen flying from escort carriers and from coastal bases.


They're certainly not forgotten. RCAF vets always attend these ceremonies too, and stand right up there with the naval veterans.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

wow i totally didn't realise it's May Day already..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

No decent pics I'm afraid. Due to the crappy weather, they moved the ceremony indoors this year to the Naval Reserve unit HMCS Scotian. As it was, they requested that only the official photographers snap any photos, to minimize disruption of the ceremony. Scotian is a bit small and cramped, so I could understand their point I guess.

Sackville still took her place offshore opposite the memorial for the wreath laying ceremony as well as a veteran's burial at sea, but by the time I got down there after the ceremonies she was long gone. A shame really, because she's hauled off the wall so seldom and it would have made a splendid shot.


I'll just throw these few mediocre pics here anyway. This is down by the Sailors Memorial in Point Pleasant Park in Halifax's south end, overlooking the approaches. They were taken well after the memorial ceremony at Scotian, and the wreaths will be moved here later.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Nice pics. It's good to see that the ones who paid the ultimate sacrifice are still remembered.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow i totally didn't realise it's May Day already..........



It isnt, its tomorrow... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

close enough for me.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

It seems a new postage stamp is on the way. Something I'll collect.
http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/05/01/atlantic-stamp.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Nice. 8)


----------

